# Unable to see everything shared on network



## Codis1987 (Sep 19, 2016)

My friend and I are trying to get access to his media library on his PC to stream on my PC. 

We are both connected via ethernet to my modem (not the router), everything is set to share with: everyone, all permissions enabled. I can see from my PC about 1/4 of his library. Same thing when I share my library with him on his PC. 

We're both running Win 10 with the most recent updates. We've checked the sharing settings on every folder and file in those folders, and we can't see any reason for the issue.

We've also tried setting up a home group, same issue.

Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Codis1987 (Sep 19, 2016)

**Update**

SO, we are now able to share -some- things.

Right click public videos-->properties-->sharing tab-->advanced sharing-->check Share This Folder--Share to Everyone-->enable all permissions.

HOWEVER, this works with the Videos folder, but not with the Music folder. I can access about 1/4 (again) of the Music, but the rest I get...

"You do not have permission to access -filename-. Contact your network administrator to request access."

We set up the Music folder in the exact same way we did the Videos folder. So...could use some guidance on this one


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This would be easier if you used a router.
Try making a _Homegroup_ and share files that way. Go to Start/Search and type _Homegroup_.


----------

